# vidcontrol at boot time?



## ph0enix (Mar 10, 2009)

Where should I stick vidcontrol if I want it to execute when the system boots?  I currently have it in /etc/rc.conf and it works but there is a message saying "vidcontrol: not found" on the screen at some point during boot so I'm thinking there must be a better/cleaner way.

Thanks!

J.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2009)

See "mousechar_start", "allscreens_flags", and " isdn_screenflags" in rc.conf(5) and flags/options in vidcontrol(1).


----------



## lme@ (Mar 11, 2009)

You can also add the vidcontrol command to /etc/rc.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 13, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> See "mousechar_start", "allscreens_flags", and " isdn_screenflags" in rc.conf(5) and flags/options in vidcontrol(1).



Are these options documented somewhere?  all_screens_flags did the trick but I wouldn't mind finding out what the others do.

Thanks!


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 13, 2009)

lme@ said:
			
		

> You can also add the vidcontrol command to /etc/rc.



Can you explain? Thanks!


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 13, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> Are these options documented somewhere?  all_screens_flags did the trick but I wouldn't mind finding out what the others do.
> 
> Thanks!



He should've linked it I guess. For future reference, if someone types rc.conf(5), you will find documentation by typing:

```
man 5 rc.conf
```
From that manpage:

```
allscreens_flags
       (str) If set, vidcontrol(1) is run with these options for
       each of the virtual terminals (/dev/ttyv*).  For example,
       ``-m on'' will enable the mouse pointer on all virtual termi-
       nals if moused_enable is set to ``YES''.
```


----------



## lme@ (Mar 13, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> Can you explain? Thanks!



/etc/rc is the file that gets executed first when FreeBSD boots. So you can add something there if you want to execute it very early.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 13, 2009)

But beware at mergemaster time


----------

